# Best Carrier for Airplane Use



## Baci'sMommy (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi All,

I posted over the summer after getting my sweet little Baci, and then got really busy and never posted again, though I still come look at pictures from time to time. 

Anyway, I have a question and figured this was the best place to look for answers. I will be flying with Baci over Thanksgiving and am looking for a carrier for him. He's a big boy (about 9 lbs) and probably between 9-11 inches tall to the top of his head - he's very long though -- probably 13-15 inches. (I don't have a ruler/tape measure handy so I'm just guessing on the inches). I have a small Sherpa carrier that I used when he was a puppy but he's a little too tall for it now. Do you guys have suggestions that would be good for his size? Is he too big to take on board with me -- I have a lot of reservations about putting him in the hold...

Thanks!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

My friend recently flew with her Bolognese onboard. Phoebe is over 10 pounds and it was no problem. She had a very cool carrier that has wheels like a suitcase. I'll ask what it is and where she got it, and I'll let you know.


----------



## Baci'sMommy (Jul 7, 2011)

Sylie said:


> My friend recently flew with her Bolognese onboard. Phoebe is over 10 pounds and it was no problem. She had a very cool carrier that has wheels like a suitcase. I'll ask what it is and where she got it, and I'll let you know.


Thanks Sylvia! I really appreciate that!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I like the I-Go 2 Traveller as it is a rolling carrier.

Pet Gear I-GO2 Traveler Pet Carrier


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

As promised.
Casual Canine Deluxe Dog Backpack on Wheels - ZW5846 | Pets By CSN


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I have the Sherpa large,it's soft and square,the rounded top ones actually loose a little bit of room. It's 11.5x11.5x20,so it's regulation. It has two zip pocket storage pockets,on the back end,one is large enough for an I-Pad...I put a 10 inch Dell Mini in mine and still had another pocket for storage....
You have top and front load access.I didn't get the one w/ wheels since you loose over an inch in understat storage.I just stacked it on top of my wheely bag and rolled them both down the airport.. I put two fluffs in mine ,in cabin with me,to Florida...


PET CARRIER SHERPA ORIGINAL DELUXE LARGE Size BRAND NEW ! | eBay

























_*Measurements for the large size: 20"L x 11.5" H x11.7" W~** Pet size 18" Long and 11" H and approx 22 lbs.~***_

If you can,fly American Airlines,they have the largest coach and underseat storage of any airline and largest pet carrier size allowance. approx $125 each way,but if you have two fluffs that can fit into one carrier,two go for the price of one.... as long as it's under 22 pounds total.


----------



## Baci'sMommy (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for all of the suggestions! Lynn, I really like the look of the one you recommended, but do you know if it fits under the airline seat? It was a little unclear on the site, and the measurements are larger than the allotted... does it squish down like the Sherpa does?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I forgot the Sherpa does squish down too.
I almost got the rolling one but sine I was taking two fluffs at once,I got the Sherpa. I didnt' get the divided two dog Sherpa since it actually had less room for them to move around...

I do love the rolling/ back pack one,if I were traveling other than the airport,that would be great...but I'd need one like this..









Actually,more like this...









Secret Santa Hint,ha,ha.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

My personal favorite in the last couple of years is the SturdiBag. Welcome To Sturdi Products It smooshes down as needed, without collapsing in on the dog like the sherpas do.


----------



## sakyurek (Sep 17, 2010)

I love sturdi carrier too.It has everything we need in plane ride.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I recommend the SturdiBag as well. My 8 1/2 lber who is very tall has lots of room in the large. It fits under the seat well.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Baci'sMommy said:


> Thanks for all of the suggestions! Lynn, I really like the look of the one you recommended, but do you know if it fits under the airline seat? It was a little unclear on the site, and the measurements are larger than the allotted... does it squish down like the Sherpa does?


 
Sehra -- I use it almost every weekend on airplanes. I used to have the one that Sylie posted -- but it did not hold up. The one I have ususally has 2 fluffs in it -- 1 3.8 lb and 1 6.2 lb. I've had it for about 2-3 years and it's held up well. It fits perfectly under the seat. I've flown on U.S. Air, Southwest and American Airlines with it.

I have the Sherpa Bag that Michelle posted, but I find it heavy and hard to deal with in the airports. As I have to fly (with the fluff) at least once I month -- I have a lot of experience with various carriers and airplanes.  I like the Strudi Bag too and it's fine if I only have Secret (3.8 lbs) going with me -- but when you get to 8-10 lbs of fluff and then the bag too, the rolling bags work best in the airports, imho.

Go with the one I recommended. I know that you will like it.


----------



## Baci'sMommy (Jul 7, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Sehra -- I use it almost every weekend on airplanes. I used to have the one that Sylie posted -- but it did not hold up. The one I have ususally has 2 fluffs in it -- 1 3.8 lb and 1 6.2 lb. I've had it for about 2-3 years and it's held up well. It fits perfectly under the seat. I've flown on U.S. Air, Southwest and American Airlines with it.
> 
> I have the Sherpa Bag that Michelle posted, but I find it heavy and hard to deal with in the airports. As I have to fly (with the fluff) at least once I month -- I have a lot of experience with various carriers and airplanes.  I like the Strudi Bag too and it's fine if I only have Secret (3.8 lbs) going with me -- but when you get to 8-10 lbs of fluff and then the bag too, the rolling bags work best in the airports, imho.
> 
> Go with the one I recommended. I know that you will like it.


I think I will go with it! The SturdiBag is the one I had been leaning towards, but I love the rolling factor of this one. As long as it fits under the seat, it sounds great!


----------

